# Spaghetti Fatty with Q-View



## teeznuts (Sep 4, 2011)

Started off with 2 lbs of mild Italian sausage flattened out in a gallon ziplock and into the fridge overnight. Started a pot of spaghetti with mushrooms this afternoon. Took out the sausage added a layer of spaghetti sauce followed by a layer of parmesan cheese.






















Next I added a big pile of spaghetti and topped it with more parmesan cheese and some mozzarella to get a little bit of ooze going on.











Rolled it up and smoked at 225 to an IT of 160 using mesquite chips. It shared part of the smoke time with some Pizza-Bella mushrooms(posted in veggie thread) inspired by Meateater's Pizza Maters.











Sliced it up and served sandwiched between 2 pieces of garlic bread along side some Pizza-Bella mushroom slices. Delish!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 4, 2011)

looks like a great meal from here. Great job.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks delicious!

Great idea!


----------



## porked (Sep 4, 2011)

Now that's different! I'd hit it though..


----------



## roller (Sep 4, 2011)

I do not know how you keep it all inside...Looks like a good one for sure !!!1


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 4, 2011)

Bizarre. And I love it!! I did an Italian sausage fatty served over pasta with marinara sauce not long ago, but yours takes it to a whole other level, LOVE the sandwich idea. One of my favorite sandwiches is my friend Steve's "leftover lasagna sub". Take refrigerated left over Stouffer's lasagna and cut a slice to fit in a sub roll. Add a few ready made pre cooked meatballs, thawed in microwave and cut in half. Top with sliced or grated mozz. chesse, then wrap in foil and bake in a 350˚ oven for 15 mins or so. It's also pretty bizarre, but really good.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 4, 2011)

A whole new level.


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 4, 2011)

You just made me really hungry.  That looks great.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks evreryone!
 


Roller said:


> I do not know how you keep it all inside...Looks like a good one for sure !!!1


Using a heaping mound of spaghetti helps keep everything in there nice and tight.




Mdboatbum said:


> Bizarre. And I love it!! I did an Italian sausage fatty served over pasta with marinara sauce not long ago, but yours takes it to a whole other level, LOVE the sandwich idea. One of my favorite sandwiches is my friend Steve's "leftover lasagna sub". Take refrigerated left over Stouffer's lasagna and cut a slice to fit in a sub roll. Add a few ready made pre cooked meatballs, thawed in microwave and cut in half. Top with sliced or grated mozz. chesse, then wrap in foil and bake in a 350˚ oven for 15 mins or so. It's also pretty bizarre, but really good.


Funny you mention the lasagna. That's one of my next fatty projects. Still in the planning stage.


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 4, 2011)

Great idea.. looks real tasty... nice job


----------



## billyj571 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice Job looks fantastic


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 6, 2011)

What a cool idea!

TJ


----------



## jpenny2525 (Sep 6, 2011)

THat looks TASTY! Plus it gives me another item to add to my "To Smoke" list!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2011)

TEEZ, that Fattie looks like it's mighty tasty.   I never put this in a Fattie, YET, but I make a Spagetti Al Forno, it is quick and tastes like Lasagna without the work. I can give a specific Recipe but basically...If you take 1Cup Ricotta, 1Cup Shredded Mozzarella, 1/4Cup Parm' Reg and 1lrg Egg, add to a bowl, mix well, then stir in your Spagetti from above, you will get a Fattie Filling that will be moist but more firm and not fall apart after smoking. To reheat leftovers, cut the desired portion and Pan Fry in Butter or EVOO, until Brown on both sides and hot, then slap THAT in some Garlic Bread that you melted some more Mozzarella on and add any other toppings you like. Maybe this is one you will like. MOLTO BENE!!!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

I never saw a Spaghetti Fatty before, and yours looks Awesome!!!!

I'm betting I'll be seeing a bunch of them now!!!

Thanks,

bear


----------



## chef willie (Sep 7, 2011)

interesting concept....sure beats a spaghetti pie....good job


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 7, 2011)

That looks so good I am going to have to give it a try.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 7, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking good, now try some beefaroni lol

Hmmm ravioli fattie.

Damn you guys for putting s**t in my head!


----------



## alelover (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like a great meal. Great idea.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 4, 2011)

Started off with 2 lbs of mild Italian sausage flattened out in a gallon ziplock and into the fridge overnight. Started a pot of spaghetti with mushrooms this afternoon. Took out the sausage added a layer of spaghetti sauce followed by a layer of parmesan cheese.






















Next I added a big pile of spaghetti and topped it with more parmesan cheese and some mozzarella to get a little bit of ooze going on.











Rolled it up and smoked at 225 to an IT of 160 using mesquite chips. It shared part of the smoke time with some Pizza-Bella mushrooms(posted in veggie thread) inspired by Meateater's Pizza Maters.











Sliced it up and served sandwiched between 2 pieces of garlic bread along side some Pizza-Bella mushroom slices. Delish!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 4, 2011)

looks like a great meal from here. Great job.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks delicious!

Great idea!


----------



## porked (Sep 4, 2011)

Now that's different! I'd hit it though..


----------



## roller (Sep 4, 2011)

I do not know how you keep it all inside...Looks like a good one for sure !!!1


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 4, 2011)

Bizarre. And I love it!! I did an Italian sausage fatty served over pasta with marinara sauce not long ago, but yours takes it to a whole other level, LOVE the sandwich idea. One of my favorite sandwiches is my friend Steve's "leftover lasagna sub". Take refrigerated left over Stouffer's lasagna and cut a slice to fit in a sub roll. Add a few ready made pre cooked meatballs, thawed in microwave and cut in half. Top with sliced or grated mozz. chesse, then wrap in foil and bake in a 350˚ oven for 15 mins or so. It's also pretty bizarre, but really good.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 4, 2011)

A whole new level.


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 4, 2011)

You just made me really hungry.  That looks great.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks evreryone!
 


Roller said:


> I do not know how you keep it all inside...Looks like a good one for sure !!!1


Using a heaping mound of spaghetti helps keep everything in there nice and tight.




Mdboatbum said:


> Bizarre. And I love it!! I did an Italian sausage fatty served over pasta with marinara sauce not long ago, but yours takes it to a whole other level, LOVE the sandwich idea. One of my favorite sandwiches is my friend Steve's "leftover lasagna sub". Take refrigerated left over Stouffer's lasagna and cut a slice to fit in a sub roll. Add a few ready made pre cooked meatballs, thawed in microwave and cut in half. Top with sliced or grated mozz. chesse, then wrap in foil and bake in a 350˚ oven for 15 mins or so. It's also pretty bizarre, but really good.


Funny you mention the lasagna. That's one of my next fatty projects. Still in the planning stage.


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 4, 2011)

Great idea.. looks real tasty... nice job


----------



## billyj571 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice Job looks fantastic


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 6, 2011)

What a cool idea!

TJ


----------



## jpenny2525 (Sep 6, 2011)

THat looks TASTY! Plus it gives me another item to add to my "To Smoke" list!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2011)

TEEZ, that Fattie looks like it's mighty tasty.   I never put this in a Fattie, YET, but I make a Spagetti Al Forno, it is quick and tastes like Lasagna without the work. I can give a specific Recipe but basically...If you take 1Cup Ricotta, 1Cup Shredded Mozzarella, 1/4Cup Parm' Reg and 1lrg Egg, add to a bowl, mix well, then stir in your Spagetti from above, you will get a Fattie Filling that will be moist but more firm and not fall apart after smoking. To reheat leftovers, cut the desired portion and Pan Fry in Butter or EVOO, until Brown on both sides and hot, then slap THAT in some Garlic Bread that you melted some more Mozzarella on and add any other toppings you like. Maybe this is one you will like. MOLTO BENE!!!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

I never saw a Spaghetti Fatty before, and yours looks Awesome!!!!

I'm betting I'll be seeing a bunch of them now!!!

Thanks,

bear


----------



## chef willie (Sep 7, 2011)

interesting concept....sure beats a spaghetti pie....good job


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 7, 2011)

That looks so good I am going to have to give it a try.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 7, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking good, now try some beefaroni lol

Hmmm ravioli fattie.

Damn you guys for putting s**t in my head!


----------



## alelover (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like a great meal. Great idea.


----------

